# Mantid Admirer



## McCracken (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello All:

Just introducing myself as requested. I'm an admirer of all sorts of interesting natural things. Ferns mostly, but also things that live on an around them - including mantids. I'm always curious about rare flora and fauna so feel free to drop me a note if you have such things!


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have ya.


----------



## Ian (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey McCracken, welcome to the forum


----------

